# Elk/Deer Antler Safety



## DarDog

Hi guys,

I was wondering if you all leave your dogs unattended with antlers to chew on? 

Our dog has a deer antler and he loves it! He is still being crated and we often leave his kong, nylabones, and buster cubes in his crate with him. But, his antler is his favourite, but I was unsure as to whether it would be considered "crate safe".

Also, if there are opinions for safety/practices between the two (elk vs deer), I would love to hear.

Thanks!


----------



## whiteleo

My dogs don't seem to have an issue with the deer Antlers as I leave them out with them unattended all the time, I do not crate my dogs while I'm gone. 
The Antlers are pretty dense but not too hard to break teeth and they really can't break them into small pieces as of yet so I'm not worried about them being swallowed as they are too large.
I'd say if they are a good size and your dogs are not too aggressive of chewers than they should be fine to leave in their crate but if they are small and they are a choking hazard then I probably wouldn't.


----------



## DaneMama

We let the dogs have access to antlers all the time, without issue. It should be fine :wink:


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty

Chum will be 10 months old and he is still crated during the day. He doesn't get his antlers in there because they are considered edible. *You can call me super paranoid, it's okay*, but the puppy chews, then they want to pee and drink. I wouldn't want to be thirsty and have to pee and be in a crate. He is probably past that stage anyway but he is a bully and loves to chew but then again what dog doesn't, especially their antlers! He does have access to them all the time otherwise because he will chew for a while and walk away. He does have a nylabone big knot, tire, and an orka jack in his crate but they hardly have any teeth marks on them so I don't think he chews on them that hard, plus I think he sleeps most of the day now.


----------



## Jack Monzon

I leave my dog unattended with antlers. One of them started getting pretty small, so I threw it away just to be safe. 

Sometimes I put a little raw honey on the end to get him going on it.


----------



## SerenityFL

I got my hoodlums some antlers for the sole purpose of giving them something to do while I was away at work.

They seem to love them and I do leave the antlers in their crates. All of those "indestructible" toys and even some bones last about 15 minutes in this house but the antlers have been lasting over a week with hardly a dent in them to be found.

When I am home and they come out of their crates, I give them the option of an antler and a soft item, (rope toy for the boy and stuffed toy for the girl), to chew on in case they want to switch it up 'round here.


----------



## Khan

All my guys and gal are left out during the day and I pick up the small antler. It's a good size for Shelby; but if Khan gets a hold of it I'm sure it wouldn't take him long to get it down. I just happened to get a call last week from a friend who was up half the night worrying because his weimeriner swallowed a 2in pc of antler. I told him he would be fine and he was. 
Whatever makes you feel best and not worry is probably the best thing to leave in the crate! I know I've convinced myself of some crazy things and come home in the middle of the day just to check on the "kids" only to find them sleeping!


----------

